
Ask HN: Is it worth reading through a book even if you don't understand it? - tictoc
There&#x27;s that Asimov trope that he would read his college textbooks during the beginning of the course, i guess as a primer, for the material as it arose. I was wondering if it was worth doing that for subjects I am not familiar with. For example, I am reading Dynamic Hedging by Nassim Taleb, and it looks thick with financial stuff I don&#x27;t know about. Should I just go through it, or should I have google handy by me and really digest it?
======
kleer001
Absolutely! If the author has written it for a general audience there should
always be something to glean from it. If it's for a technical audience, and
it's too dense, one may want to find something a little more general interest
in that subject before returning to said book.

It's also worth it to give up reading a book one started. Unless it's for
school, then one should talk to an instructor or fellow students.

------
rahimnathwani
If you understand almost nothing in a book, then you probably won't get much
out of it. If you can understand >=30%, maybe it's worth it.

\- Before reading a book about calculus, know basic arithmetic operations and
some algebra

\- Before reading 'Dynamic Hedging', learn the basics of option pricing, e.g.
by studying Hull (Options, Futures, and Other Derivatives)

------
tmaly
I think you can learn something from it.

See
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Read_a_Book)

The techniques in this book provide some insight on how you can approach your
situation.

